# Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !



## norge_klaus (5. Oktober 2004)

Da habt ihr mich ja zu Höchstleistungen angespornt und ich habe doch glatt Überstunden eingelegt. 

Zu einem kurzen Bericht aus Florida  :g gehts hierlang: 

http://people.freenet.de/cathi_klaus/Florida2004.html

Jetzt gehts aber ins Bett ! 

Viele Grüße aus Sachsen

Stadtmaus + Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Hi Klaus #h

da habt Ihr Beiden aber gaaanz tolle Fischlein an der Leine gehabt und erfolgreich gelandet !!! #6

Schade, daß es mit dem Sail nicht geklappt hat, aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch in der Fortsetzung ?!? 

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung ! :q

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

HI,Klaus,prima Bericht mit echt geilen Pics,hat bestimmt Laune gemacht   #6 
Hast ja noch den Korken abgeschossen,Super Barracuda !!!!!

Petri zu dem Monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Boaah! Der Oberburner. Klasse Fotos #r

Da möcht ich mal mit der Fliege fischen, muss dann aber wohl erst beide Nieren verkaufen :c


----------



## wodibo (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Ein feiner Bericht mit ganz tollen Pics #6 #v
Petri zu dem Bara, das ist ja ein ordentlicher Brummer #6


----------



## Jetblack (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Super Bilder und eine wunderschöne Tour - herzlichen Glückwunsch

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

hallo ihr beiden #h

ein sehr schöner, mit grandiosen pics gespickter bericht – allerfeinst #6 diesen tag kann euch nun keiner mehr nehmen... der is eingebrannt  #h


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Werde heute Abend mal noch ein gaaaaaaanz kurzes Barracudadrillfilmchen nachschieben ! Tschuldigung schon jetzt für die Qualität, wurde mit dem Digi-Fotogerät aufgenommen.


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Hi Truttafriend,

für zwei Nieren kannst Du bestimmt 5 Jahre bleiben !   Mal die makaberen Späßchen beiseite. USA ist günstiger als viele denken.  ;+ Wir hatten Fly & Drive übers i-net gebucht. Flug mit Martinair +  Alamo 14 Tage mit Chevrolet Classic (Amsterdam-Miami :g -Amsterdam) für 1.150,- Euro. Und die Übernachtungen, Benzin (ca. 1600 km gefahren für Spritkosten von ca. 60 Euro !), Lebensmittel etc. sind beim aktuellen USD-Kurs machbar. #6 

Für weitere Infos PN


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Schöner Bericht und klasse Bilder! Besten Dank.


----------



## havkat (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Boff!

Watt´n Schlööf von Barracuda! #6

Schoin Ship auf dem ihr da zugange wart. Und der Decksmann (captain?) sieht so aus wie so einer aussehen muss!! 

Feiner Bericht. 
Danke!


----------



## Tiffy (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Klasse Bericht. Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen. Danke #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

congratulations !!!!  #6  |wavey:
 super Tag für euch und ein wahnsinns Fang !!! toller Brocken !!!
 *willdenFilmsehen*  :q


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Hi havkat, dat war der Bootsmann ! Der macht dat wohl schon seit 26 Jahren und war heiß wie eine gegrillte Kartoffel !


----------



## Blauortsand (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Verdammt - da muß ich doch wohl auch mal so eine Tour machen hört sich nach verdammt viel Spass an!


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Nicht ganz billig  , aber genital !


----------



## congermichi (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

hallo norge_klaus,

hab erst jetzt gelesen. echt klasse, genau mein ding. hab so was letzets jahr in delray beach gemacht. also gratulation zur gelungenen reise.

mfg
micha


----------



## Lotte (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

moin-moin,

 mensch, daß muß echt ein genialer angeltag gewesen sein!!! irgendwann will ich das auch mal machen!!! die geschichte mit dem sail ist allerdings wirklich sch......ade!!!


----------



## Greg (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz billig , *aber genital *!


 
Sollte wohl genial heißen    .




Ich bin kein großer Florida Freund.Der ganze Süden ist mir leicht suspekt.


Aber angeln kann man wirklich gut.Auch,wenns früher noch besser gewesen sein soll gut ist es auf alle Fälle.


Nur die dortige Süßwasserangelei ist noch besser!


Schöne Fische gefangen!


cu


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück aus Florida - Ein toller Angeltag und mehr !*

Florida, das Land der unbegrenzten Tarpone hehe.
Schöne Bilder,  wo gibts den Film??


----------

